# Group policy



## Egbertzuma (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, 

Need help, How do i apply group policy to enforce user to save up their data everything like Microsoft Office data, mp3 data, or etc to server? The user data will be save after they log off from from the workstation. Currently using a running Win server 2003 and the cant upgrade at the moment to win server 2008 also there are alot of group policy that already applied. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Use folder redirection, then it will always be on the server. The end user will never know they are actually saving to the server when they save to the My Documents folder. You need to make sure you have the server storage to accomplish this.


----------



## Egbertzuma (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, Thanks. But this only applies to what ever they save in my doc folder? Ermm... does it applies to the files on desktop? meaning that any files in local host will be stored in server. Preventing them from storing any personal data in their local hardisk. Currently using ws2003 server.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The Desktop, My Documents, Application Data and Start Menu can be redirected using group policy.


----------



## Egbertzuma (Feb 24, 2012)

ill give it a try.. thanks bro..


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Create a test account and a test OU and work through all of the bugs first because once it rolls out and people log in all of their data is going to go to the server from the folders being redirected. You can even roll it out in groups. Make sure the share has the correct access levels to do what you want.


----------

